# resources for HT?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric brought up some resources on his post and i know that Paulsson's websites lists some psychologists who follow his guidelines but I wonder if there are other resources for people?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There sure are in the UK, where Mike trains them. http://ibs-register.co.uk/ibstherapists.htm In the US there is palssons site like you mentioned and you can also ask us as there are a few places here in Portland and also in Albany NY and other resources we have. I do know of some in differenet states.


----------

